# My First Bomb!



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Well folks, this is going to be my first official Puff bomb! Kinda difficult to snag any decent cigars out here, so this one may be a bit unique, but I simply could not allow this individual to go unchallenged. I don't want to hear any crying or wimpering, you Sir, have this coming and you've got no one to blame but yourself!!!:sad::bitchslap:

Hmmm... now where did I put that address...??? Maybe in the Ashtray...








Nope, that's not it, maybe it's underneath?








Darn, not there either, maybe it's with the Honorary Smoking Guns Club Member patch...








Ok, well, I'm sure I'll find it sooner or later. This ICBM Launches in 24 hours, then your days are numbered!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet--WTG GT..Make em squirm brother!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

...I've got a bad feeling about this...


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow. What a gorgeous stone! Whoever is getting this is quite lucky, if they survive.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet--WTG GT..Make em squirm brother!


 :banana:Yeah!!!! Excited about this one!!!:cheer2:


gjcab09 said:


> ...I've got a bad feeling about this...


 Why Rod? Why on earth would you be even remotely nervous? Most curious... :spy:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Superb Jordan! That is one hell of a gift. Whomever receives that is certain to be doing plenty of this > :cheer2::banana::cheer2::banana::cheer2: and I'm jealous already.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

...just naturally skittish...I guess...


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

d_day said:


> Wow. What a gorgeous stone! Whoever is getting this is quite lucky, if they survive.


 That is called Lapis. It's a semi-precious rare stone only found over here in Afghanistan, VERY RARELY is a little found elsewhere within the same mountain range I believe. It's actually pulled out of the Hindu Kush mountains just south west of my position. :bounce:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

It is beautiful!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Superb Jordan! That is one hell of a gift. Whomever receives that is certain to be doing plenty of this > :cheer2::banana::cheer2::banana::cheer2: and I'm jealous already.


Thanks Warren! I'm really excited about this one, a bunch of the fella's in the club are too! It's gonna be great!



gjcab09 said:


> ...just naturally skittish...I guess...


 Hmmm...:hmm:
Seems as though someone's got a wee bit of a guilty conscience...
:shocked: :behindsofa: :mischief: :evil: :heh:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice... :thumb:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

FridayGt said:


> :banana:Yeah!!!! Excited about this one!!!:cheer2:
> 
> Why Rod? Why on earth would you be even remotely nervous? Most curious... :spy:


Someone might want to update their home insurance policy...this is gonna hurt, real bad!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Someone might want to update their home insurance policy...this is gonna hurt, real bad!


 Whoever this individual is, may honestly just want to move for a little bit. I hear Australia is great this time of year...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Whoever this individual is, may honestly just want to move for a little bit. I hear Australia is great this time of year...


well @ least they can go chill w/ Warren & enjoy a few sticks while there.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO. Yep, it's been a mild summer so come on over anyone & everyone! I'll even throw a Barbie together & supply the smokes.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ROLMAO--Warren your killing me! *RUFF*


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Yep, it's been a mild summer so come on over anyone & everyone! I'll even throw a Barbie together & supply the smokes.


 Good idea Sarge! Oooh, Oooh, Warren, will there be Vegimite?! One of these days, I'm going to try that stuff... lol. ound:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Vegemite on fresh baked Damper no less! LOL









With beer.









And Prawns.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ummmmmmmmmm Beer & Prawns!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Man, all of that looks delicous... I miss good food SOOOO much... *sigh* lol


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

FridayGt said:


> That is called Lapis. It's a semi-precious rare stone only found over here in Afghanistan, VERY RARELY is a little found elsewhere within the same mountain range I believe. It's actually pulled out of the Hindu Kush mountains just south west of my position. :bounce:


 I thought it might be Lapis, but I've never seen a piece quite like that. Seriously, bravo!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

d_day said:


> I thought it might be Lapis, but I've never seen a piece quite like that. Seriously, bravo!


 Thank you! I'm thinking someone might enjoy it a fair little bit, we will see... lol.

It's pretty fairly easy to get that stuff out here, it literally is just two provinces away from me. One of the shopkeepers even tried to sell me a huge unpolished chunk about the size of my torso several weeks ago when I started trying to get this one made... lol. :der:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

A little off topic, but I remember a National Geographic article in the early 80s about drug trafficing. There was a picture of a hollowed out chunk of lapis that had something like two kilos of heroin stuiffed inside it. Interesting way to smuggle.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

d_day said:


> A little off topic, but I remember a National Geographic article in the early 80s about drug trafficing. There was a picture of a hollowed out chunk of lapis that had something like two kilos of heroin stuiffed inside it. Interesting way to smuggle.


 Oh crap... This might be an interesting time at the post office tomorrow... hahaha


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> And Prawns.


What...*no Yabbies*?!?!?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Thank you! I'm thinking someone might enjoy it a fair little bit, we will see... lol.
> 
> It's pretty fairly easy to get that stuff out here, it literally is just two provinces away from me. One of the shopkeepers even tried to sell me a huge unpolished chunk about the size of my torso several weeks ago when I started trying to get this one made... lol. :der:


Anyone I know would enjoy it *more* than just "*a fair little bit*"! Luckily, I don't have a red car!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> What...no Yabbies?!?!?


LOL. I wish! Out of season.:spy:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Anyone I know would enjoy it *more* than just "*a fair little bit*"! Luckily, I don't have a red car!


 That car was actually Aqua Marine before the bomb hit. It's that serious. lol ound:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> LOL. I wish! Out of season.:spy:


They oughta just call 'em *YUMMIES*! lol!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Someone's about to get blown sky high and you guys are talking about food!!! Jordan, make sure you attach the parachute, that "thing" looks like it can cause armageddon!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thats a nice lil ticking care package there


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

We have lift off! Second stage boosters ingaged. The bomb has entered the upper stratosphere.

Target Acquired...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

FridayGt said:


> We have lift off! Second stage boosters ingaged. The bomb has entered the upper stratosphere.
> 
> Target Acquired...


Not seeing any water in the photo so looks like I'm out of the running---Someones going to get a slap up side the head.........:hmm:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not seeing the target area over an industrial area either so I'm safe as well. LOL. Nice hint. ound:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Definitely doesn't look like Jersey!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hehehehe, Maybe as the days go by, the target area might get zoomed in a little... hehehe


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

FridayGt said:


> *Hehehehe, Maybe as the days go by, the target area might get zoomed in a little... hehehe*


Zoom er in --- over! :spy:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

...hmmmm?...what was that??...sorry, couldn't hear you...I was packing up the truck...oh...no reason...just a little...errr...vacation or something...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> ...hmmmm?...what was that??...sorry, couldn't hear you...I was packing up the truck...oh...no reason...just a little...errr...vacation or something...


*RUN!* Lmao. Your toast where ever you go methinks. ound:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Final sequence initiated. Payload entering the atmosphere. Detonator has been armed.
Let God sort them out...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wait a minute....I think I recognize this.....JUST KIDDING!!! Someone else is gonna be bombed!!! Time for me to light up a cigar and just wait for the destruction!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Wait a minute....I think I recognize this.....JUST KIDDING!!! Someone else is gonna be bombed!!! Time for me to light up a cigar and just wait for the destruction!


Muahahaha <----- (Evil laugh)


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Initiating counter-battery jamming....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Bastage! My hideout has been found....... Run away!!!!!! (Not hard with the red roof really).


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm... it appears targeting sensors have been disrupted, someone must have tipped off the target. Too bad for the target, this ICBM runs off of the Android platform with google maps!!! Now... where is 2681....


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## SuprHasan (Nov 29, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Whoever this individual is, may honestly just want to move for a little bit. I hear Australia is great this time of year...


It is, but we have a closed door policy. Keep ya flamin' bombs to yaself!
:boxing:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

SuprHasan said:


> It is, but we have a closed door policy. Keep ya flamin' bombs to yaself!
> :boxing:


 Not to worry, we're tracking him/her with sattelites and predator drones. He's/ She's stuck. Trapped I say. South of the equator is safe. For now...

Someone in that vicinity of the world may be in danger when I get back stateside though... Muahahaha <----(evil laugh) lol


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Just remember, if this does, in fact, happen to hit you. Cool guys don't look at explosions. They blow $h!7 up and walk away. I'm walking away now...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

:fear::fear::fear:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Not to worry, we're tracking him/her with sattelites and predator drones. He's/ She's stuck. Trapped I say. *South of the equator is safe. For now...*
> 
> Someone in that vicinity of the world may be in danger when I get back stateside though... Muahahaha <----(evil laugh) lol


Is it?!? Is it..._really_??

..._safe_...I mean.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> Is it?!? Is it..._really_??
> 
> ..._safe_...I mean.


Oh crap. Now it sounds like Rod is hijacking a little damage too. Hmmm..... :fear:eep:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Is it?!? Is it..._really_??
> 
> ..._safe_...I mean.


Australia? For now, yes. You, however, you're pretty much screwed... lol.



Tashaz said:


> Oh crap. Now it sounds like Rod is hijacking a little damage too. Hmmm..... :fear:eep:


 Don't worry Warren, you're pretty much square dead in my sites at this point. Soon my friend, soon. Your backyard will look like the outback after your eventual bomb hits! Unless, of course, it already is. At which point, I'll pretty much sound like a [email protected]$%. Probably shoulda thought that one through a little better... lol. Oh well... submit! lol


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

You know what they say about cornered animals...they lash out indiscriminately...


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> You know what they say about cornered animals...they lash out indiscriminately...


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm... wondering if the intended victim did skip town on me... Was hoping this missle would have landed by now. I knew I shouldn't have gotten the thing made in Taiwan... dang it! lol


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Did it make it thru customs in Aussie land? Hope you washed your hands really good. All that cordite might have triggered a sniffer dog for real! First real cigar bomb.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> Did it make it thru customs in Aussie land?


Hang on! WTF! It's not supposed to be coming here!:hand:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, Warren's house isn't scheduled to be leveled for about another month or so... this one was aimed at the continental US... lol


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Awwww...Crap!


----------

